# G Scale Bachmann 2-8-0 Consoldiation not running



## arizonamusicman (Dec 23, 2009)

The motor runs but does not engage the drivers. I took the transmission cover off and found that the gear on the axle is spinning on the axle. This can't be right or am I missing something?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

You've got a cracked gear--something of a common ailment. Fortunately, Bachmann (finally!!!) has added a parts listing on their web site where you can order replacement parts, and gears/axles are among the parts you can order. If the loco's new, you can have them repair it under warranty, too. Personally, I'd pay the $3 for the new axle and press it on myself. Saves a ton on shipping and your loco never leaves your posession. 

http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/in...Path=66_69 

Here's the entire wheel/axle assembly for $20 - still cheaper than shipping on a warranty repair. 
http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/in...cts_id=533 

Later, 

K


----------



## arizonamusicman (Dec 23, 2009)

thank you sooooo much...and especially for your quick response. I ordered the gear. I have had experience with shipping engines to Bachmann before...don't want to do it if I don't have to. Arizona to NJ is expensive even if the repair is under warrantee, plus the hazards of shipping even in the approved shipping container. Thanks again.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I hadn't realized that Bachmann had (finally) started offering replacement parts! Thanks for the "heads up" Kevin!


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Steve, 

Check out the Bachmann site, they just added a fair size list of parts for repair and kitbashing. i think I saw the driver with gear listed for the Consolidation. 

Bob C.


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

conrad electronics has a wheel that matches (metal). i had a broken gear, too.

if interested, i can do a research. 
Normally, the gearwheel on the axle breaks.

Frank


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

If it failed once, it may fail again.
I will be installing the new Barry's Big Train update as soon as he ships them.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

If you adventurous then attempt to make the part yourself out of a metal. I find that in some cases it is easier than you think to take a couple of hours with a hand file to a bolt and bingo new part for free


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you, John.

Barry - BBT


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Personally am looking forward to receiving the new BBT drive for my two Connies. 

If you do not want a BBT drive I would not bother with replacing the gear with another Bachmann. Use the NWSL replacement, much better quality gear. 

Alan


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going to chime in here about Barry's replacement drive for the Connie. I visited TOC's place this last summer while on our vacation and at my request, we ran the Connie with the BBT prototype drive that TOC was running through it's paces. It was absolutely silent, smooth and powerful! The best way to describe the improvement is to use an analogy: The Connie with an original drive came on the scene and it's smooth running characteristics could be analogous to DVD. The "rock and roll" of regular large scale engines would be like VHS, a major difference! Well, the new BBT drive equipped Connie is like HD Blue Ray! It's just that much better!! Is the difference in performance worth replacing a perfectly good original drive? That's a judgement call. Personally, I would wait because I don't like tearing into engines unless I absolutely have to but in your case, where the gears are broken and the unit will have to be opened, I would absolutely use the new drive!!


----------

